# Anyone used the DIY Camo dip kit yet?



## normmcclean (May 16, 2010)

Not looking to hear any plugs from company guys I am looking for any real hunters out there that have taken the plunge and bought one of the kits. They have some no name camo patterns but they are close enough to the big name patterns. Wondering how much film the kit came with and if its enough to knock out 2 shotguns. any info woud be great thanks


----------



## 2geeses (Jun 23, 2015)

yes - there are several brands out there in the market. We have tried all of them and found this version of the camo dipping kits to be the best - -link removed-


----------



## 2geeses (Jun 23, 2015)

anyone try this?


----------



## 2geeses (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone have pics?


----------

